# 6 or 12volts. Does an ampmeter care??



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Does it matter wether you hook an ampmeter up to 6 or 12 volts? Seems to me it would not matter, but just checking.


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

*Ampmeter measures the current not volts*

It does care what the voltage is! 
Ampmeter measures the current flow INTO the battery. Thus, positive flow implies that all is well, the battery is being charged. Negative flow means that your gen/alt. is not supplying enough current and your battery is discharging.


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

An AMP meter does not care. It measures flow of AMPs. You can use your 6v amp meter from your 8n on a new 12 volt system. If that is ultimately the question.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

nope keeping the 6volt, but the gage is no good, and I have some gages laying around from a old car project. Figure I will replace the oil psi one to match. Heck I have a temp one also, what the heck might as well add that to


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Do you have a digital or otherwise accurate meter to put in line and check the "actual" amps, Paul? The "new" meter may not read exact if it is of a different range.....

i.e. old meter read 0 - 5A, new reads 0 - 30A...

3 amps on the old meter might not read exactly 3 on the new because of the scale accuracy, unless it's an expensive meter.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *nope keeping the 6volt, but the gage is no good, and I have some gages laying around from a old car project. Figure I will replace the oil psi one to match. Heck I have a temp one also, what the heck might as well add that to *


Paul,
It shouldn't be that much to convert it to 12 volt at this juncture...It'll start better!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

You know I have thought of that, but it's tough becouse it works. Always starts, never a problem at all. I hate to spend the money just becouse. You know what I mean? If the gen, or maybe eaven the battery goes bad, I may, but for now it all works fine.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul,

What will it cost in your time and tractor down time, plus the cost, to do it later rather now now while it's apart now? Added value in case....? A consideration?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Paul, I vote for keeping the 6 volt. It works and looks right. Don't go hacking up a perfectly good system that has worked for 50 + years.

Sorry I mentioned it in my reply.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by psrumors _
> *Paul, I vote for keeping the 6 volt. It works and looks right. Don't go hacking up a perfectly good system that has worked for 50 + years.
> 
> Sorry I mentioned it in my reply.  *



well thats kinda my thoughts. Heck it sat ALL last summer, and in fall I went out, and it fired right up. Cant beat that.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree...kinda like the idea of original and 6V... I just thought if it was a possibility/necessity in the future, it might be good to really consider it now while it's torn down and you are re-wiring it.


----------



## DEERE180 (Jun 20, 2006)

Well practically it does NOT matter what voltage you use on an amp meter.

For tractor applications it is ideal to use a zero-center meter so that one can see charge-discharge status.

The upper current needs to be the normal starting current limit for the tractor that may be more than the 5 amps you suggest.


----------

